# Bulk salt and prices in NY?



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking for prices for next year soon i guess. I tried last year but couldnt find any salt and get any prices. What are you guys paying now for salt if you can get it right from the mine/manufacturer? There is a contractor who sells it locally for $115 per ton, but cut out the middle man=more money in the pocket. Just a thought. Thanks


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt*



btammo;758252 said:


> Looking for prices for next year soon i guess. I tried last year but couldnt find any salt and get any prices. What are you guys paying now for salt if you can get it right from the mine/manufacturer? There is a contractor who sells it locally for $115 per ton, but cut out the middle man=more money in the pocket. Just a thought. Thanks


Read my posting in other forum first;

Obtaining pricing for bulk and bag is a non starter simply due to the municipal bids and state and federal contracts for road salt and the salt season does not end until May 1, 2009.

There is no cutting out the middle man as I have constantly mentioned in my posting reponses unless you all form a co-op to buy salt in bulk and bag and become a major player to obtain a large quantity of salt.

The mine owners are essentially thier own middle men in most cases with sales staff's, owning and operating the mining, stockpiling locations, and loading operations along with rail car service with the major railroads. The municipal, state and federal highway salt contracts are what matters to them and not the small user as secondary retail sales are not considered part of their planning; secondary users of deicing salt will be serviced if and only if they have the salt to sell.

If everyone of you in a four state area formed a single salt buying co-op you would have the opportunity to buy salt and own it in a central stockpile and bagged salt warehouse.

The only opportunity you will have to buy salt in new york is if Schoenberg Salt in New York city, New York has any on their dock.

Therre is no salt shortage and there never has been one or will there be one as I explained in my posting in the other forum.

:yow!::


----------



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

I am sure it has been posted, before, but i wanted to try to get an idea from NY. 

Your post makes sense, but economics tell me that if i can get it for 115 from a local guy, then i know he cant be buying it for that price. SO that my objective. Find the difference between I buy it from him for now vs what I can buy it direct from. I am not trying to get it for $35 a ton just seeing if i can save a little more money. Whats the hurt in that? You must be one of the guys selling salt to contractors....

Its worth a shot to try get prices.


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

There are always a few options to save you $$$$ if you can store salt.

www.brennanlandscapinginc.com


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*salt*



btammo;758521 said:


> I am sure it has been posted, before, but i wanted to try to get an idea from NY.
> 
> Your post makes sense, but economics tell me that if i can get it for 115 from a local guy, then i know he cant be buying it for that price. SO that my objective. Find the difference between I buy it from him for now vs what I can buy it direct from. I am not trying to get it for $35 a ton just seeing if i can save a little more money. Whats the hurt in that? You must be one of the guys selling salt to contractors....
> 
> Its worth a shot to try get prices.


TO clarify you missconceptions:

I AM NOT in the business of selling salt products for deicing highways so get that notion out of the way first and foremost. :realmad:

I could care less as my former employer destroyed me personally and financially so do not assume any connection to my former line of work!!!!!!!!

At any time when the deep mines run out of salt in thier collective stockpiles "The provisions for allocation of salt resources" are put in to effect as a part of their signed contract with the municipalities and every one is screwed and the price automatically goes up!!!!!!!, and the mine owneres make more money period and it is leagl even though it is price gouging payup.

When the stock piles are depleted early the secondary customer will usually not be able to obtain salt as all the production goes to the contract holders and rail shipments to stock piles are stopped due to the lack of surface stock piles.

These contracts must be acted upon or be in default and pay penaties to the contractee being the municipalities or large resellers.

The provisions in the contract guarantee "that a salt supplier will provide up to 125 percent or more of deicing salt at the agreed upon price they offer at the time of the opening of the submitted bids when the bidding season for deicing salt is closed in late June or early July.

There is no way around that simply due the fact that the end users do not stock pile salt for their entire salt season so do assume I am involved with that thievery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As I explained you will not be able to do that successfully unless you can get a larger amount via contract, "THAT WILL NOT CHANGE" in any state with a salt mine or an import dock. You and everyone else is at the mercy of the free market system just as the smaller suppliers are as well.

Call Morton Salt in Chicago, Illinios and ask for the "Deicing Salt" sales desk and ask about rail car quantities.


----------



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

alrighty then....does anyone ELSE have any input. Where do you all buy your salt?


----------



## stonewellmark (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey try Northeast Solite inc. their in Saugerties NY (845)246-2646 Bulk only, Your truck. mean tri-axle load...16-20 yards at a time bulk 1-800-474-4515 or www.nesolite.com Hope this is helpfull.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

To answer your question, plain & simple I just took recieved a shipment (36.11 ton aprox.) with freight & tax it was 4412.88 or 122.21/ton, with tax included. My first shipment was $ 105 + tax, which ends up at $ 113.40. This is treated salt (caliber M 1000 or 2000, not sure I get them confused). Pre season ording was less but I won't commit untill I have commitments, so it didn't work out. I'm in Hilton, NY, just outside Rochester.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

are you selling it to local guys RLM? just curious for personal reasons


----------



## digit (Sep 15, 2005)

You could try cargill or American salt last fall cargill was not acceppting new customers and American salt was sold out early.


----------



## btammo (Aug 16, 2008)

stonewellmark;758698 said:


> Hey try Northeast Solite inc. their in Saugerties NY (845)246-2646 Bulk only, Your truck. mean tri-axle load...16-20 yards at a time bulk 1-800-474-4515 or www.nesolite.com Hope this is helpfull.


stonewellmark, you buy from them this year? Competitive.? thanks will try to call them as well. Appreciate it.


----------



## stonewellmark (Feb 1, 2009)

Haven't had to buy any this year, but last year they were competitive. Give them a call, dont know where your at, but you'll have to figure trucking costs to determine if its cost effective for you. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

where upstate are you looking?

you can try clemente concrete its outside albany
(518) 272-5750


----------

